# Suggest me a Psu



## cyberteen (May 15, 2012)

I am planning to build a system using 

Motherboard - gigabyte ga-g41 combo or ga-h61 ds2
Processor -  intel dual core e5700(for former) or i3-540 for latter
Ram - corsair 4gb ram
Will be using onboard graphics

Just suggest me a good psu 

I will be buying only one of the motherboard - processor combination


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2012)

look for corsair cx430W v2.

on a side note do check what processor (HINT: 1st gen) you are buying. you may end up with an mismatched combo


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

@ OP - get the PSU suggested by Sam orr if you want to save some money then Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k.

For the config get GA-H61M-D2H + Pentium G620


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 16, 2012)

Stick to CX430 V2.


----------



## cyberteen (May 16, 2012)

@sam: am I making any wrong m.board - proccy combo. If yes, pls point out the wrong one.

@topgear: what is the differnce between the i3 and g620

And thanks to everyone, for giving me quick replies


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2012)

H61/H67 mobos are socket 1155 type meant for sandybridge generation of core i series(i3 2100 not i3 540 which is socket 1156 now discontinued older generation).pentium G620 is a pentium dual core processor based on same sandybridge design as core i series but with some features disabled(like hyperthreading which is there in i3 2100).


----------



## cyberteen (May 16, 2012)

Thank you so much white star and Sam , I just prevented myself buying an wrong proccy.
I did not notice that i3 was 1156 socket and also I wasn't planning to buy an i3-2100.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2012)

just to be clear i3 540 is socket 1156(or any i3/5/7 xxx model) while i3 2100(or any i3/5/7 2xxx model) is socket 1155 including pentium G620.


----------



## cyberteen (May 16, 2012)

Ya white star, I get it. Also is this psu good for my config.

Flipkart: Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 460W 460 Watts PSU: Psu

I am trying this because , all of my components are available in flipkart itself, but not the psu corsair vs or cx model suggested to me.
Other wise I have to order the psu alone from another site


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

Extreme power PSU are really bad. avoid them at all cost. don't go by Cooler Master branding here.

about the processor & motherboard combo: Core i3/i5/i7 of 2XXX series (2 stands for 2nd gen) are compatible with *ONLY* H/P/Z 6X boards (6 stands for 6th gen i guess). you can't do the opposite. though 3rd gen i series is compatible with existing 6 series boards i.e. after a few year you can swap Pentium G620 or i3 2100 with a Core i3 3XXX processor. also Pentium G620 is 2nd gen Pentium processor but without hyperthreading (2 cores, 2 threads only). making it excellent VFM.



cyberteen said:


> I am trying this because , all of my components are available in flipkart itself, but not the psu corsair vs or cx model suggested to me.
> Other wise I have to order the psu alone from another site



wait for a week or two. CX430W was in stock till last week. should be back on stock soon.


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

Nope. It's not gonna be on stock for a long time. I wanted to buy this psu but it was out of stock. So when I Contacted them they said that it won't be re stocked. Possibly never. 

So I had to go for the expensive cx 500 instead.


----------



## cyberteen (May 16, 2012)

Hmm ok. Then I better order one at the it wares website.

Guys, I just read the sticky about psu for newbies.  Ok can I buy any of those seasonic or antec psu's out there in flipkart or you strongly reccomend to go for the corsair


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2012)

seasonic is better than corsair & carries 5yr warranty but corsair after sales support is better than seasonic in India.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

cyberteen said:


> Hmm ok. Then I better order one at the it wares website.
> 
> Guys, I just read the sticky about psu for newbies.  Ok can I buy any of those seasonic or antec psu's out there in flipkart or you strongly reccomend to go for the corsair



theitwares only has VS450W available right now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 17, 2012)

BTW- I am being told that the newer GX450 are little bit of a change design in their psu (and they come with an 80Plus sticker). Coolermaster gave me one and I haven't cranked it open yet and compare it with older GX450s to see if there's any difference, but you guys can check it out. The model mentioned on the one given to me is:
*i.imgur.com/TNME0.jpg


----------



## papul1993 (May 17, 2012)

cyberteen said:


> Hmm ok. Then I better order one at the it wares website.
> 
> Guys, I just read the sticky about psu for newbies.  Ok can I buy any of those seasonic or antec psu's out there in flipkart or you strongly reccomend to go for the corsair



Go for the corsair CX 500.


----------



## Minion (May 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - get the PSU suggested by Sam orr if you want to save some money then Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k.
> 
> For the config get GA-H61M-D2H + Pentium G620



price difference between cx430v2 and vs is only 200 bucks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2012)

cx430v2 is a proven unit which has good reviews.VS450 is a unit specifically launched for india/china so not much is known about it on net.even here people 1st thought it was some cheap chinese fake but then someone contacted corsair & they confirmed that it is in fact their product but only for india/china that is why no product link on their global website.


----------



## papul1993 (May 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> cx430v2 is a proven unit which has good reviews.VS450 is a unit specifically launched for india/china so not much is known about it on net.even here people 1st thought it was some cheap chinese fake but then someone contacted corsair & they confirmed that it is in fact their product but only for india/china that is why no product link on their global website.



How is the cx 500?


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

^^ as good as CX430v2  - only difference - Cx500v2 can provide more power.



whitestar_999 said:


> cx430v2 is a proven unit which has good reviews.VS450 is a unit specifically launched for india/china so not much is known about it on net.even here people 1st thought it was some cheap chinese fake but then someone contacted corsair & they confirmed that it is in fact their product but only for india/china that is why no product link on their global website.



you are wrong about the product page link on global website of Corsair  ( it's on there from January ) :

Builder Series? VS450 ? 450 Watt High Performance Power Supply



Minion said:


> price difference between cx430v2 and vs is only 200 bucks.



CX430v2 is currently out of stock and the price difference is around 400 bucks in most places - if you can get a CX430v2 with only 200 bucks more grab it - VS450 is only if you can't find CX430v2 or if someone has really tight budget.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> BTW- I am being told that the newer GX450 are little bit of a change design in their psu (and they come with an 80Plus sticker). Coolermaster gave me one and I haven't cranked it open yet and compare it with older GX450s to see if there's any difference, but you guys can check it out.



can we expect a comparison of old vs new unit from you anytime soon? want to know if they have improved anything other than the sticker.


----------



## cyberteen (May 18, 2012)

Guys, I am really in a tight budget coz I'm in 12th std and my dad is little concerned about me from getting distracted for the next 1 yr. I am building this new rig after I convinced him that my 11 yr old pc would get into erratic behaviour anytime. So I am trying to save as much as bucks as possible while the rig would last for the next 10 yrs at least.

Guys, should you think I should go for the USB 3 model of my mother board


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2012)

> you are wrong about the product page link on global website of Corsair ( it's on there from January


i guess after jan 15 because last time i checked along with others on jan 11 in this thread there was no mention of vs450 on corsair site 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/151239-corsair-vs-450-a.html


----------



## cyberteen (May 18, 2012)

How is this seasonic Ss 400 es psu doing

*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-ss-400-e...Xg--&ref=618c47dd-1154-49c7-98bd-864df470db2a


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

^ that is also good, but a bit highly priced at flipkart.


----------



## cyberteen (May 19, 2012)

How power do u think would require for 

ASUS M4A88T-M LE . Mobo
Amd Athlon2 x2 proccy
Corsair 4gb 1333 MHz

Onboard graphics - ati raedon hd 4250


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

^ a 400W PSU is enough for the config.



whitestar_999 said:


> i guess after jan 15 because last time i checked along with others on jan 11 in this thread there was no mention of vs450 on corsair site
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/151239-corsair-vs-450-a.html



You are right  ... actually I found the official webpage on Jan 25/26th .


----------



## papul1993 (May 19, 2012)

Techshop.in has the CX 430. Dunno about their service though.


----------

